# Suggestions for Replacement Box?



## hiddenagenda (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,

Had an FTA setup installed some time back, and worked fine until recently it seems the box is no longer working, as it doesn't turn on at all. 

Any suggestions on new replacement boxes? Currently had been using the ViewSat box, but not sure if there are any better on the market but within reasonable / modest budget.

Also, DVR/PVR recording functionality would be nice if reasonable cost.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If the current box "does not turn on at all", it's likely those pesky electrolytic capacitors on the power supply. Similar suppies are used on nearly all set-top boxes of every type.
See if a TV Repair shop can take a look at it.

As for receivers, Sadoun.com carries several nice ones. PVR functions seem to be going toward computer-based (PC)systems, with a plug-in satellite card.
You might want to check out the Tele-satellite Magazine reviews:
http://www.tele-satellite.us/


----------

